
Model 3 best-selling car by revenue delivers surprisingly high gross margin - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/10/24/tesla-model-3-best-selling-revenue-gross-margin/
======
0xfaded
Something is fishy about the deliveries chart. Am I reading it correctly, that
there were 50k model 3 deliveries in Q3?

~~~
koyote
If you check:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-
tracker/](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-tracker/)

It looks like they're up to 4.4k/week.

